# 2017 Elantra 65k with new motor. Sell now or ride it into the ground again?



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

So I blew up the motor on my Elantra.

The car has 65k miles and will have a zero mile engine soon.

I think I can get $11k with the new motor. I owe $8700 on it. Pmts are $240. at 4%

The car had a KBB trade of $8300 at 70k miles.

I'll can probably get something for $5k for driving and have a lot lower payment.

Or do I refi this one since it's got a new engine?

I know it was a stupid move buying a new Elantra but remember, money was still good back in 2015/2016 and I just wanted a new car after 14 years.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

So I take it ..warranty covered engine? If so as long as exterior/interior are in good shape..yeah just like a new car .. you get to start over with zero miles.

$240 payments are too LOW .. I would if possible make $60 a month *principal payments.. *my credit union does not have a online option for principal payments ..so I just call up to make them.

You could pay it off in 2 years ... then you would drive free another year or so until you get tired of it



dauction said:


> So I take it ..warranty covered engine? If so as long as exterior/interior are in good shape..yeah just like a new car .. you get to start over with zero miles.
> 
> $240 payments are too LOW .. I would if possible make $60 a month *principal payments.. *my credit union does not have a online option for principal payments ..so I just call up to make them.
> 
> You could pay it off in 2 years ... then you would drive free another year or so until you get tired of it


 that would get you @ 20,000 miles a year x 3..right back to 60k .. pocket $3,600 from your "free year" ...and still get 5-6k for the car


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

only 65k miles? LOL WTF?
****** is next. Heard those go out as early as 40k.
Toss it and get something else.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Engine should not fail till at least 150k miles imo. I have put on a ton of miles before uber, and never had an engine blow up



Kodyhead said:


> Engine should not fail till at least 150k miles imo. I have put on a ton of miles before uber, and never had an engine blow up


Assuming it's under warranty I would recommend getting rid of it and switching to Honda or toyota


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Sell. Sell now. Before the trans blows next. Which will happen. lol. Get your premium for the car and move on to the next.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

No one pays kbb prices anymore. Don't rely on them too much.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

How the hell do you blow up a motor with only 65k ?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

List it on eBay and hope for the best. Just don't sit in unrealistic reserve price.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

take a driving class


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Why are Hyundai engines blowing at 65k?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Why are Hyundai engines blowing at 65k?


#1 reason is lack of oil changes. 
Hyundai still does not use synthetic oil as Honda and Toyota do... so it's up to the customer to change the oil every 3,750 miles or switch to synthetic and go twice that... those who don't usually end up with chain stretch or knocking from the lower end... and the need for a new engine.


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

corniilius said:


> List it on eBay and hope for the best. Just don't sit in unrealistic reserve price.


Before my Uber days, I had a 2001 Elantra. By 2009 it had 216k miles. Listed on ebay with a reserve of about $800, It made that by day 3. By day 6 it was at $1000. Last hour of auction it started going up. Topped out at $1525. I listed all the bad stuff, like drive shafts needing replaced, needed a good clean etc. Am still surprised at the result!!!


----------



## 914weekenddriver (Jul 23, 2018)

yup, definitely toss it and get something new. and try to make a priority to pay it asap and then squeeze every mile you can get ubering it


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

The engine is being replaced under warranty. 

Hyundai is taking forever. Car may not be ready until October.

Probably my fault the engine blew. Not lack of oil or changes. Let's not speculate, just know I know what probably went wrong.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Sell that thing before you put more miles on it. The transmission is next to go. Go get a Toyota.


----------

